# Camping cheques sites Provence



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

The site I fancied in St Remy de Provence doesnt take CC and since I have 16 left I would rather stick to CC sites where I can. In the CC book, for my dates (20th August for about a week) the sites are:

Le Flory
camping Les Fontaines
L'Hippocampe
Camping Club Le Ruou
International Castellane Kawan Village
Les Collines de Castellane
Domaine de la Bergerie

Anyone been to any of these sites or any comments/recommendations. I prefer smaller sites, not bothered about facilities other than a decent toilet/shower, somewhere with pretty villages within walking distance or very short drive and a river or lake- even a small one- for the dog to cool down in would be ideal. Dont like over-commercialised/heaving with Brits areas. 

Also, can anyone recommend a direct route to Provence from Dunkerque? Thanks


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess wanting to go as early as Monday 20 August does restrict your choice somewhat. Presumably, if you could go a few days, or a week later there would be more options open to you? 

I imagine Provence has about the longest peak season of anywhere in France, due to its popularity and more favourable climate.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Provence*

Thanks Mike. We are heading for the med the following week and Provence is the first week of a 3 week holiday. Unfortunately cant be later. I reckon the smaller sites will not be as manic. Looking for the best location though.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Provence*

Just bumping this up. Best location for "doing" Provence, e.g not too much driving when there?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a thought:

Choose the site you want to go to, don't worry about the camping cheques. The difference in price for a week, considering the time and cost of having driven from Scotland should not be a significant factor, surely?


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, in the off season we are users of Camping Cheques and also ASCI.

Of the CC sites mentioned we have been to Les Fontaines, L'Hippocampe, Castellane and La Bergerie within the last couple of years. All are well established, clean, tidy and each has plenty of facilities within the site areas. 
Also visited many other sites and Aires in the area as we particularly like Provence. 

I try to report each site on the MHF data base so my comments are on record

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I fear you may be asking a little too much. Camping Cheques are great for off-peak camping, but Provence - or anywhere else - in August ? France and his wife will be there, plus hordes of Germans, Dutch and Brits, and the sites will be heaving.

Can you go earlier ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree that August will not give you much chance of using CC to great benefit.

In Provence the schools are on holiday until 3rd September (as they are throughout France), so it will be crowded.........

Provence is one of the most popular destinations for Europeans, French, German, British, Italian, and Danish. They will only start to leave the sites at the end of August to start the trek home.......

Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings, but that is what you are most likely to encounter.......  

The drive from Provence to Dunkerque is approximately 730 miles (using RAC Routeplanner) and that is using the autoroutes with their additional toll charges......... the RAC reckons that in a car it is possible to do it in 11 hours........... but I reckon that is very fast and assumes a cruising speed of 130kph on the autoroute - not possible in a MH.  

Good luck with your planning, but there are some great parts of France without driving all that way to meet the crowds........ :? 8O 

Dave


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Provence*

Thanks folks. We may "swap" our weeks about and go down to Agde first and Provence on the way back up which wpuld then be nearer the end of August, so should be better. Thanks for the advice. Why Provence? Because we've not been there. Agde? We want to see the locks and do the "Rick Stein" bit of the end of his Canal du Midi journey. Been to the Tarn Gorge area, Ardeche, Pyrenees, Dordogne, Normandy, Burgundy. Still to "do" other areas but for this year Provence and Languedoc is it. I'm going to post separately about parking in Agde as I've heard its almost impossible to park with a campervan in the area. Any comments on this would also be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Feeble

Depends what you mean by parking.

If you mean "parking" I haven't a clue, but if you mean camping it doesn't look too bad to me.

This might help

Dave 

Edit - Just saw your new thread. Will leave this post anyway as it may be useful to you or someone else.

.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't want to sound like death's head at the feast, but we spent three days too many in the Agde/Sete/Frontignan area last September.
It was, to say the least, a dismal experience. Industrial, scruffy and with more than their fair share of traveller camps.

If you are going to see particular places or things of interest to you, then you will probably see the area in a different light, but I wouldn't recommend it for general touring.

Sorry, but I speak as I find.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

ThursdaysChild said:


> I don't want to sound like death's head at the feast, but we spent three days too many in the Agde/Sete/Frontignan area last September.
> It was, to say the least, a dismal experience. Industrial, scruffy and with more than their fair share of traveller camps.
> 
> If you are going to see particular places or things of interest to you, then you will probably see the area in a different light, but I wouldn't recommend it for general touring.
> ...


Its OK, I have an idea what I'm going to. A couple of years ago we overnighted at a site in Cap D'Agde- hated it. Brash, busy, horrible in my opinion. The following year we overnighted literally a couple of miles along the road at Villeneuve des Beziers-loved it, so much so we stayed on an extra night before moving on to the Ardeche, and in retrospect wished we had stayed longer. We have particular tastes and seek out the authentic, quaint and pretty and there are areas like that down there as well as the brash.


----------

